# Bike Rack Question



## PlymSlimCyclist (14 Apr 2014)

Hi folks,

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this one, but thought its as good as any, considering it's relating to families and such.

I have two bike racks currently, and slowly trying to get my gf and my Mum into cycling.
This means finding local places which are quiet and allow for slow cycling, which for both, would mean driving there first.

It may seem like a silly question, but do I need a false top bar or anything, to mount both ladies frames onto the bike rack, or can I just hang them as they are?

I ask, because I've only ever mounted my own bike.

Thank you


----------



## pclay (14 Apr 2014)

I think in theory you need a false top bar. However on my rear cycle rack, I have fitted a ladies frame without a false cross bar. Just required to be a bit creative.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (14 Apr 2014)

Hi @pclay , I was thinking about a false top bar, which would mean buying two (I'd rather have enough than not), to enable both Mum and gf to travel to place and then start from there.

Will have a look tomorrow as heading to bed now, but thank you for confirming my suspicions, but will also try the creative mounting first


----------

